# What to use to get brass marks off USP?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone suggested Hoppes #9 to get those brass marks that appear around the extractor area on the slide.

Got some this evening finally - does not work... At least it was only $3. But, any other ideas? Stuff I don't have to order online but might find at a store?


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

i use kleen bore #10 copper cutter probably the same as the hoppes#9 so i dont know if it will do the trick or not


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Grind 'em off with a file, or maybe a grinding wheel, then spray paint with a color to match.........then again, maybe a good cleaner would really be better.............. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Grind 'em off with a file, or maybe a grinding wheel, then spray paint with a color to match.........then again, maybe a good cleaner would really be better.............. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


Gee, thanks :roll: :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sandblast????????


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Someone suggested Hoppes #9 to get those brass marks that appear around the extractor area on the slide.
> 
> Got some this evening finally - does not work... At least it was only $3. But, any other ideas? Stuff I don't have to order online but might find at a store?


You're kidding. I've been using the stuff for years to get the brass marks off the deflector on my AR-15s.

Sorry Ship, I steared you wrong.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I rubbed it quite a bit - it didn't do a thing.... Strange then....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You need a can of elbow grease to go with it.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Try the Hoppes #9 Bronze remover.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

+1 on the Bronze Remover!!!!!......


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Only way is to sell it to me cheap.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya know - I almost got the bronze remover, but went w/ the traditional Hoppes #9.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ya know - I almost got the bronze remover, but went w/ the traditional Hoppes #9.


Aww cmon...you tryin to tell us you DONT have a dremel........ :-D


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I dont worry about it. The marks always seem to disappear within a few days.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

blackice said:


> +1 on the Bronze Remover!!!!!......


I looked at this stuff last week - it ain't cheap - I don't really wanna spend around $7 to find out it won't work....


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

buy a airbursh and paint with a stain flat black


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dracimus said:


> buy a airbursh and paint with a stain flat black


Nah, I think I'll have to pass on that


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I looked at this stuff last week - it ain't cheap - I don't really wanna spend around $7 to find out it won't work....


It'll work. Plus its the cats PJs for cleaning your bore. Run a couple wet patches thru, wait 20 min. bronze brush a few times, dry patches, oil.......done.


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Nah, I think I'll have to pass on that


LOL, Im just kidding anyway :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> It'll work. Plus its the cats PJs for cleaning your bore. Run a couple wet patches thru, wait 20 min. bronze brush a few times, dry patches, oil.......done.


Maybe in a month or 2 I'll break down and try it.

I really wanted it to take the marks off of the fullsize USP I sold a couple of weeks back. I was gonna get those off before I sold it.

I still have a USP compact, though... So, I still need it.


----------

